# Male/female betta



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i have my male and frmale bettas in a 5g divided tank. i was wondering how long it takes 4 the male 2 relize its a female and is it normal that he flares at her? theyve bin in there 4 about an hour... thanx


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Its normal. If he is sort of dancing in an "S" motion, he is showing off for her. Just because its a male and female does not mean there will be no aggression. People lose bettas sometimes when attempting to spawn them because one kills the other.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

yea. he is dancing aggainst the divider.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

He's just showing off how manly he is then


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

lol. he is nice. petsmart has some nice bettas but i like petco bettas more. mine is a CT/VT mix. his fins are huge. not sure about the female though


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

can u post some pics? i REALLY want a CT, but i think im gna hav 2 import


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

mine looks more like a VT but u can easily tell he has some CT in him. the pictures arent that good cause there wasnt much light and it was my moms camera phone but here they are:


















hes red/blue with huge ventrals and doral fin


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

IMO he looks like a vt with some fin damage as one of my bettas looked like that but he is just a vt with some fin damage from a time when he bit his fins.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

nope. when flares up u can tell but thanx 4 ne ways


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

He could very well have Ct im him Many Vts do. Some Vts even have DT in them!


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

whats a DT?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Doubletail


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

Or Delta tail


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Actually DT is for doubletail. Delta is usually spelled out or DeT.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh, thanks for correcting me Christine.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

yea. hes cool. once i move i'll get pics of him flaring. hes bin flaring like ever since i put them in the new tank. will he get tired eventually?! could he pull a muscle?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

He will calm down in a few days.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

They usually calm down, but yes it is possible for him to hurt himself. Sometimes they flare so hard for so long they can tear their fins.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

oooo. that would suck. how would i kno if its ok 4 them 2 go 2gether n mate?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

I believe its when you feed them bloodworms and he starts making huge bubble nest and showing off to her then she won't be afraid of him or anything.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

ooooo. ok. thanx. he has alot of bubbles on his side... she has none... but i dont know if is a bubblenest...


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

You need to seriously research about spawning bettas before you attempt it the first time. No, durb - its definitely not always that easy. I'd venture to say not even usually that easy. Look at sticky in this forum http://www.fishforums.com/forum/bettas/720-betta-breeding-resources.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

http://www.bettatalk.com has alot of good info on breeding.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i read the other sticky and i didnt say no 2 any of the questions....i think im up 4 it.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Thats great but the other sticky doesnt tell you what to do... this one has links that do. I believe that is what you asked for?

Yea durb, betta talk is one of the sites listed on that link I gave.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

Opps, oh well he has the link to it on here incase he doesn't want to go to that sticky. lol


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

blcknwitecuban make shur you ge tonto that new forum you joined. Its all betta breeders and its a great forum to read and ask questions.

A female will show you that she is redy to breed when she has ||||| lines on her not ____ lines. But dont breed till you know every thing. I have been reading and talking with breeders for a month and a half.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i will. thanx every1. i read one of the links and it provided alot of info. thanx christine


----------

